# builders/painters



## mr_madonna007 (Sep 17, 2012)

hello

I've recently looked at a property in Cebolla.

It does need some work i.e. all the walls need replastering/painted, some ceilings need replastering, the roof needs to be cleaned up and checked for any leaks (which there are a few - nothing major). Floor tiles changed in most of the rooms, bathroom and kitchen installed.

My spanish is very basic, so walking around with an agent yesterday who I was told spoke english - and she did not - was pretty hard going!!!

But we got there in the end!!

I'm waiting for someone to advise me of a local builder that maybe able to do the work from the agents that are selling this property.

I don't want to upset anyone, so if there are any spanish people reading this, please don't be offended.

I've been told by many spaniards here in the uk, and by the british, that spanish builders have a "manana" attitude.

Is this true? Has anyone else had this "manana" attitude with spanish builders?

I've never done a project like this before, so you can see I'm being very wary of how i start this.

I thought of looking for english or a polish (who speaks english) builders that maybe in Toledo/Talavera de la Reina or even Madrid.

Hopefully someone can advise me on how I go about this.

Thanks :xmastree:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mr_madonna007 said:


> hello
> 
> I've recently looked at a property in Cebolla.
> 
> ...


I can't specifically recommend anyone in your area, but many of us will tell you to tread warily with non-spanish builders, sadly 

an English builder will often charge more, simply because they speak English........... and a lot of them became builders on the plane over here.............- & a Spanish builder is actually far less likely to have a 'mañana' attitude, too

that's not say there aren't some excellent ones - but don't assume that you'll get a better job done just because they speak your language - that is rarely, if ever, the case

someone more local may well be able to recommend someone - or at least someone should be able to tell you what paperwork, insurance, licences & qualifications you should be asking to see


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Heck, I learnt very early on not to trust Brit tradesmen! If anyone has the manana attitude its the Brits. The Spanish in my experience have always started early, worked their butts off and charged very little. Brits feed off new arrivals and see easy pickings. Nononononono - you've reminded me of all of the bad times we had with builders, gardeners, poolmen, plumbers - I wouldnt ever use Brits again in Spain!!!!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## mr_madonna007 (Sep 17, 2012)

thank you both for your replies.

your comments are helpful.

I have contacted the agents to check out the local builders.

There has been mention of an English speaking resident (of spanish origin) in the area which will help greatly - especially for translation!!!

Of course I can't see this being an easy ride - something always crops up!!!

I know it's not good to listen to "hearsay", but when it comes to building work, you do hear too many horror stories!!! 

it's my first time considering a project like this, hence why I put this posting.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Really hate to say this but I agree with JoJo 100%.In the years I have been here I have known some good Brit builders but sadly they are few and far between and the bad ones far outweigh the good ones and if you are a new kid on the block it doesn't take long for word to get around.One piece of advice I would give if you are getting work done get it in writing and then you know exactly what you are paying for as some builders will give you a qoute off the top of their head and then the nasty little extras creep in.You are saying you need the walls and ceilings plastering,are they done in plaster or are they done in yeso.If it is yeso use Spanish every time.Also if you decide to go for a Brit builder ask him what projects he has done before and references and if he is a good builder he won't feel insulted by you asking.Sincerely wish you the best of luck and hope you drop lucky.
Would definitely be looking for three or four estimates but don't envy you starting it at this time of year and mañana is one thing you will have to get used to.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

I echo what the others are saying - use Spanish every time, unless you find somebody who has had work done by a Brit and can show you the results.

Ask around the local people who they would recommend (you might get some bias from inter-related people but, they have no axe to grind and may not necessarily have any favours to return). Unless it is a really major job, a Spanish builder will not or is less likely to ask for any money upfront for materials, etc. If you are asked for it by a Brit- walk away (too many people have been caught out by Brits doing this sort of scam and they up sticks because they have no ties or family here to keep them from leaving, whereas a Spaniard...)

We have had both Brits and Spanish bulders working here and the Spanish have been far better, hard-working and quality work. I'm still finding bad wiring from the Brit bulder's "electrician" - wish I could find the Brit builder again as easily, so I could get him to pay for the remedial works!

Remember you are more likely to be ripped off by a fellow countryman than you are by a local.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

As the others have said, Spanish are better.

Will start work at first light.
Will go for breakfast at 9.30 for an hour max.
Will stop at 13.30/1400 for a hour or so.
Will then carry on until late.
Will not accept tea/coffee so do not offer.
Unlikely to work beyond sat morning.
Know what they are doing & why things need to be done in a certain way.

Mouch about the village until you see work going on at a house/or recently completed and ask if they are happy/who done it.
Use Goggle translator to get your questions ready then print.

Be in no rush to get the work underway as this will cause you to make impetuous decisions, yes been there & done that.

New tiles ?
Think about laminate flooring with very good underlay, quick to lay, looks better, is warmer etc etc (IMO)

Still like most things there is good and bad everywhere so its all about cutting down the odds.


----------



## mr_madonna007 (Sep 17, 2012)

Wow.... thanks to all of you for your replies.

You really have made me feel better about how I should go about this.

It's such a shame that british builders would rip off a fellow countryman - but as playamonte says "there is good and bad everywhere".

I'm not a hurry to finish the work, so won't be making any hasty decisions.

Also, the alternative flooring from tiles to laminate flooring is something to think about.

Thank you all so much.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

mr_madonna007 said:


> Wow.... thanks to all of you for your replies.
> 
> You really have made me feel better about how I should go about this.
> 
> ...


You're welcome boss, all part of the service.


----------

